# price for lamp post installation



## Avi (May 17, 2007)

what will be a fair price to install and wire a lamp post 6` from the extiror
wall in a resident, the work involved runing the switch leg from the 3 gang by the front door in the attic down the garage wall to a janction box and then back to back to the outside and ander a 4` wide side wallk and mount the post ? your answers would be greatlly apre. thankyou:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

not sure on the price but sounds like you need about 250' of wire


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Wire*

I'd run 250 MCM Cu to be safe


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am not an electrician. but I think I could price this enormous job.


----------



## bamawildcat (Dec 14, 2008)

A fair price would be around $180.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tree fiddy thousand.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd throw in some cost of learning grammar costs.

Haha that'd be funny if this was an actual electrician.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

And his first post was:

quote=Avi;241463]how much should I charge per a month for a person working under my Lic. thank you.[/quote]


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/posting-rules-update-how-questions-65203/


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Whats a fair price mean?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

About $900. 

Take some pictures and show us your work when you're done. 

We'd love to see them.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Avi said:


> what will be a fair price to install and wire a lamp post 6` from the extiror
> wall in a resident, the work involved *runing the switch leg from the 3 gang by the front door in the attic* down the garage wall to a janction box and then back to back to the outside and ander a 4` wide side wallk and mount the post ? your answers would be greatlly apre. thankyou:clap:


The front door is in the attic?

Does Noah live there?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

oldfrt said:


> And his first post was:
> 
> quote=Avi;241463]how much should I charge per a month for a person working under my Lic. thank you.


[/quote]



And that was over two years ago.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yah better tell the HO to re-mortgage the house, this is going to be $$$$$$$$.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Celtic said:


> The front door is in the attic?
> 
> Does Noah live there?


I have a feeling the master of all carpenters built that house...you know the guy...J.C.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

If the OP is an electrician,I'm the Easter Bunny.....


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Did I hear Swich Leg??.. No, he must mean "Boot Leg"?? LOL... 


Btw, the price is rite... "*Tree... Tree... Tree... StuTTering ...Ts*"... :thumbsup::jester:


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> If the OP is an electrician,I'm the Easter Bunny.....


You look more like that guy from Jack-in-the-Box. :jester:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

DetailHandyman said:


> You look more like that guy from Jack-in-the-Box. :jester:


What do you think the Easter Bunny does the rest of the year?


----------

